# What's the best way to cut brass sheet/shim?



## jdmyers4

I have some 0.02-inch brass sheet that I want to use for pen segmenting.  What's the best way to get smooth cut strips?


----------



## VisExp

I use a heavy duty paper cutter to cut my aluminum and brass sheet.  However the thickest sheet I've used and cut is 30 gauge which is 0.010"  A paper cutter may work on 0.02"


----------



## leehljp

I just accept that I can't do that and cut the size and shape that I want. THEN, I place the cutouts between sheets of thick plywood or usually flat 1/2" thick steel and hit it with a hammer to flatten it. I have been doing that for 3 to 4 years.

AS a help in cutting "rings" or "washers", I place a sheet of 4 x 12 inch brass between 1/2" sheets of plywood that is oversize by 1 in on each side. Then I screw the two sheets of plywood together about every two inches. Next, I mark a grid and drill holes the size that I want. Take the screws out and use sheers to cut my washers around the holes.

Pound them flat as mentioned in the first paragraph.

That is the way I made the rings for this pen and others:
http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/940/1_Best_pen.jpg


----------



## KenV

Do you need the edges smooth, or do you want smooth surfaces?

I tape or glue brass sheet to plywood and cut strips with the bandsaw.  Strips are flat but the edges have tooth marks.  

I need smooth edges -- I put the strips between two pieces of plywood and cut the edge (joint the edge) with a table saw.  Touch up with a fine file.  

be more specific to get more specific techiniques from experience.


----------



## jdmyers4

Hank - that's it!  Exactly what I want to do.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bob Hewson

jdmyers4 said:


> I have some 0.02-inch brass sheet that I want to use for pen segmenting.  What's the best way to get smooth cut strips?



I have had good luck cutting thin copper and brass by sandwhiched between two pieces of 1/8" plywood and using my scroll saw with a fine blade (2/0 crown tooth) at a meium speed.  Clean smooth edge is the result.

Bob


----------



## jdmyers4

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.  I'll give them a try.


----------



## Woodlvr

Great suggestion Hank and by the way GORGEOUS pen.


----------



## DurocShark

I've just been using my bandsaw and the metal on a 1/8" piece of ply, not attached in any way. Just as a backer.


----------



## tommyd

I just clamp sheet together with wood and use a stanly cutter to score edge a couple of times and then just bend sheet until it breaks.


----------



## sparhawk

I use tin snips for most.


----------

